# Custom McGizmo Haiku Head



## Ozythemandias (Aug 10, 2017)

Has anyone experimented with making a Haiku head out of copper? Who would be the person to talk to and what would something like that run?

I'd love a two part head with a stainless or Ti bezel and the rest copper, if possible with a copper shelf instead of a pill


----------



## nbp (Aug 10, 2017)

Not sure I understand exactly. The Haiku is a light only offered by McGizmo and they are titanium. Are you just looking for an E-series compatible head made of copper?


----------



## Ozythemandias (Aug 10, 2017)

nbp said:


> Not sure I understand exactly. The Haiku is a light only offered by McGizmo and they are titanium. Are you just looking for an E-series compatible head made of copper?




What I'd really love is for the copper head to be the same design as the Haiku head, same shape and fins.


----------



## nbp (Aug 10, 2017)

Yeah, someone might make something similar for you but I doubt any makers here are going to duplicate an iconic light from a respected member like McGizmo. 

If you dig around through the Homemade and Modified area you will see some of the members who have machining skill for that kind of project. 

In the old days a lot of guys were making E series/ Aleph compatible parts like Mirage Man, Tranquility Base, and others. Some searching should bring up threads with neat ideas if the pics aren't all broken!


----------



## archimedes (Aug 10, 2017)

If you are interested in "two-tone" custom torches, perhaps look for original designs from Saltytri .... They can be hard to find now, but do come up for sale occasionally.

There were a few in this thread ...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?309957-Two-Tone-XM-L-Series-New-EDC

... and searches will turn up others.

I think most of the Saltytri torches were true "one-off" customs, or very limited runs.


(and I'd rather we shift the talk away from copies or clones)


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 10, 2017)

That would be a cool light for sure. 
I wonder if Don would allow someone to use/borrow his design for a One Off creation? He is such a great guy he just may allow it. Personally, I wouldn't ask another builder to copy someone else design with out express permission. I guess, unless they quit building & selling it. Cant hurt to ask? 

Good luck on finding the Saltytri lights.


----------



## Ozythemandias (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm sorry, I honestly didn't consider the fact that it would be stealing his design. 

I was using my Haiku yesterday and marveling over the overall design, heatsink fins and how clean and focused the beam is. 

Started thinking about how awesome it would be if the head wasn't titanium and had better heat management properties. I love the deep fins, I think they look awesome but imagine it in copper? Not looking to hotrod it either but a 25% bump should be a noticeable improvement, and manageable in a copper head. 

Of course a TI bezel would look cool, and be better for impacts. And once we're making a new head it might as well have a shelf for the slight improvement in heat path and to be able to take 16mm boards. 

Naturally, my next thoughts are who to reach out to, hence this post.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Aug 11, 2017)

Str8stroke said:


> ...Personally, I wouldn't ask another builder to copy someone else design with out express permission. I guess, unless they quit building & selling it...


I wouldn't say it would be okay if they stopped making it, but it would be if the pulled something like MAC did.


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 11, 2017)

eraursls1984 said:


> I wouldn't say it would be okay if they stopped making it, but it would be if the pulled something like MAC did.


Thanks, you worded that as I meant too! :thumbsup:


----------



## scout24 (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm completely with Archimedes on this- shifting talk away from copies or clones. There are several ways to update these if you must, from new screw in LE assemblies available from various builders here, to complete triple conversions. As far as finish, I'm sure you could get one coated to change appearance. I love that a light that's 8 1/2 years out from it's introduction brings this discussion. I find this discussion akin to "Let's give the Mona Lisa a haircut, and have you seen that blouse she's wearing? She needs to get with the times!!!  Admittedly, my Haiku runs a more modern light engine than it came with, but more for color temp than lumens. And it's seen a hard life... I think if Don were to chime in, he would have definite opinoins on the direction current design, engineering, and outputs have taken.

Ozy- An output bump? See: Datiled or Tana for a custom rolled light engine. And don't worry about that heat- 16340's only have so much to give, and they are both aware of the design limitations. One can always use Don's "Rule of Thumb"- If it's not too hot for your thumb, the light's just fine...


----------



## Ozythemandias (Aug 11, 2017)

The Haiku is one of my favorite customs. Age notwithstanding, it's lightweight and beautifully designed with an amazing beam. 



> Are you just looking for an E-series compatible head made of copper?



Does this mean any E-Series compatible head work with a McGizmo Pak? In that case, I guess. But I'd like to see it designed in a particular fashion. Namely, Copper with deep fins, TI or SS bezel and a shelf, not a threaded pill. Is there someone that can do that?

Apologies if the e-series question is stupid, I joined this game relatively recently and its seems to be all about high output triples now. I dont know much about McGizmos or Surefire


----------



## scout24 (Aug 11, 2017)

Ozy- Yep, the Haiku is e series compatible. My L1 heads fit and work, too. High only, but that's ok... :thumbsup:


----------



## mcbrat (Sep 10, 2017)

there are a couple problems with doing a shelf in a reflectored head for e-series threading.

1. placing the emitter on the shelf would be a bit more difficult is soldering on the leads last due the the depth and limited room to work. you could attach the wires at LED first, then drop in and attach the driver last, but you'll end up with longer wires generally that would have to fit in a pocket.

2. trying to fit the 16mm board poses a problem in that the board is the same size as the battery bore, so you'd have to seat the board deeper in the head from the bottom, and use a long spring to make up the distance for a stock E series fit. seating the board deeper and still retaining a pocket for the wires and back side of the board then would mean a longer head overall if sticking with a similar reflector.

3. these things would definitely help with heat management, but the little 16340s can only deliver so much.



I'm thinking of modifying an Astrolux K01cu for a sleeker look and a little weigh reduction..... it's got some deep fins, and a "shelfed" 2 piece head design with a reflector


----------



## Ozythemandias (Sep 10, 2017)

mcbrat said:


> there are a couple problems with doing a shelf in a reflectored head for e-series threading.
> 
> 1. placing the emitter on the shelf would be a bit more difficult is soldering on the leads last due the the depth and limited room to work. you could attach the wires at LED first, then drop in and attach the driver last, but you'll end up with longer wires generally that would have to fit in a pocket.
> 
> ...



Great info, thanks!

My problem with K01 is it's size. It's practical 18650 sized outside but a measly 14500 on the inside. 

Then there's the weight, if they make an Alu version that Legos I'd build something like I did with the S41s. I took the Bare aluminum S1 18650 tube and lego'd with the S41s copper heatsink, stainless bezel and tail. Now it's excellent light now and a much more manageable weight. 

I'm a huge fan of bi metal builds with exposed copper heatsinks.


----------

